# good ladies hairdresser..



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions,as i went to one in Al Barsha and haven't been to one since, i took a pic with me explained i have really curly hair and what i ended up with looked as though i had let my 3yr old loose with scissors,been a bit scared since but really need it doing,any suggestions would be a great help..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ted Morgan on Palm Jumeirah is meant to be really good.


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks i will look up his num


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Try_ "George"_ at the Hair Dressing Salon - Marriot apartments Dubai Creek - Deira .... 04 2131000 and reasonably priced to boot .... He even now gives _"the little lovely"_ an extra discount as a regular ! ... Even her two lap dogs are starting to now complain, so she's off there again tomorrow for another _"full grease and oil change"_ ...  ... !!! .... _Bummer, more money wasted_ ... not like its really important stuff like .... a round of golf or drinking beer and the like, hey ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Jetset in JBR. If you decide to go there, ask for Raul.


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And there's Jack at Milad Salon in the JW Marriott in Deira. It's a bit far from Al Barsha, but he's really good. Let me know if you need an appointment, etc.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Salon Ink in Oud Metha is great - 04 334 4002. Not the easiest to find but worth it. If you say you just want a trim that's what you'll get, but the stylists will make suggestions if asked and are very knowledgeable about their products (mainly Redken).


----------

